# Intel based build for $650, Please help.



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm helping a friend with a computer build, he has a $650 budget, and is looking for an Intel Based build, with an i5 Quad core processor. if you could provide a good compatible build that would be great. here are some things he is looking for. and also he might go to an AMD based build if an Intel build is not cost effective. please list what you think the best products for the build would be. all help is great thanks. 

Intel i5 Quad core processor, Or AMD quad core
4gb of ram
1tb hard drive
500watt power supply
1gb video card
mother board does not have to have usb 3.0, noting fancy just to get the job done. 
mid tower case
DVD drive

and what ever else you can think of. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Personally for $650 I would go with an AMD build.

This would be my choice of CPU:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

For the price nothing can beat it.

As for a 1gb GPU I would probably go with a 460 or a 5770. (depending on price/preference and if you do any gaming)
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283-3L Radeon HD 5770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card ($120)
Newegg.com - MSI N460GTX Hawk GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card ($170)

With those cards I would look at a 600+W PSU
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

As for the HD, I always stick with WD:
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

If you have a chance....

This thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

has an excellent $500 AMD build that you could upgrade some parts on and come out with a great rig.


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the quick reply and links. I will def let him know. and i will check out the other thread. Thanks again, take care

Austin


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Once he has selected what he wants make sure to create a new thread to have our hardware staff look over. :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list linked to in Post #2. 
If your friend wants to go Intel he/she will have to up the budget.


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

Penguinboy1995 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply and links. I will def let him know. and i will check out the other thread. Thanks again, take care
> 
> Austin


yes i will do that, thanks


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Look over our suggested build list linked to in Post #2.
> If your friend wants to go Intel he/she will have to up the budget.


yeah, i figured, cant get much with 650


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know about a motherboard that he should use?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Penguinboy1995 said:


> Does anyone know about a motherboard that he should use?


Pick out a CPU and select a MOBO based off that.

Here at TSF we generally stick with Gigabyte or Asus.

Our suggested thread uses this: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-870A-USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard (for Phenom processors)

Its great for the price it comes with USB3, Sata6 and 2 PCI-e Slots


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Pick out a CPU and select a MOBO based off that.
> 
> Here at TSF we generally stick with Gigabyte or Asus.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i never built a PC, and never really looked to compare MOBO with processors and such, if that makes sense


----------



## Penguinboy1995 (Sep 24, 2011)

just moving to the top


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Penguinboy1995 said:


> just moving to the top


Do you have more questions?


----------

